# Employment visa ban?



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

Dear All,

I would like your advices regarding the below situation.

I was employed by a UK company and I came to UAE on an Entry Permit which titled 'Employment' and it was valid for 2 months. The company intended to apply for a 2 years employment visa for me within those 2 months' time.

My passport didn't get a visa stamped but only an entry permit. 

Now I was laid off by the company within 2 month's time and I never got the longer term visa, neither did I get a labour card. The 2 month employment visa was simply cancelled. 

I got a cancellation letter which extended my stay in UAE for another one more week than the last day on the employment entry permit.

I have secured a new job in a company which is in the free trade zone (in Marina) and they are willing to sponsor me on a work visa. 

My question is will I get a 6 month's ban on getting an employment visa? Can it be waived since now I will be working for a free zone company?

My last day here is approaching, I intended to apply for a tourist visa and come here again then change status to an employment visa if there is no ban on me.


Please kindly help!!

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It sounds as if you had a Mission Visa which is not a full residency visa, so if that is the case you would not have a ban. You also do not get a ban if made redundant so your initial visa type is actually academic.


----------



## thinklink (May 31, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> It sounds as if you had a Mission Visa which is not a full residency visa, so if that is the case you would not have a ban. You also do not get a ban if made redundant so your initial visa type is actually academic.


Hi Elphaba, I phones the Ministry of Labour today and the said I do have a ban on my passport!!!!

If this is the case, how the hell a employee's right is protected in this country???

If a company sacks you then you are doomed to pack your life and go????

This is bloody ridiculous!!!

Any other ideas?


----------



## Thinkinghat (Jul 9, 2012)

Please seek a no objection certificate from your previous employer and then process your new sponsorship application.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

That is an unfortunate situation! Speak to your new company's PRO and see if he has any ideas or suggestions. There is a workaround for everything if your PRO or company has the right contacts.


----------



## Thinkinghat (Jul 9, 2012)

The below may also be helpful:

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/e...rs-slapped-with-six-month-labour-ban-1.848607


----------

